# Slight Bleeding after Orgasm - 13+3 Wks Pregnant - PLEASE REPLY



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi

Please can you help me, after having 4 orgasms in a row, (with hubby but not penetrative sex) I awoketo go to the loo yesterdayand I was bleeding slightly, I called my midwife and she came straight out to see if she could hear the Babys's heartbeat, which she did, she checked my urine and my blood presseure, all was fine.  The slight bleeing turned to brown and I still have it slightly.  I am worried, is this normal?  I do not have any pains (touchwood!) and am worrying myself sick!

Can anyone help?

Thank you,

Katie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Any bleeding in pregnancy is not normal.  Your midwife has heard the heart beat now, but if it happens again, you need to ring your hospital and be seen.  It's possible that your uterus contracting has just dislodged some old blood from implantation,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

